
Three Minute Thesis Competition - boredgamer2
https://threeminutethesis.uq.edu.au/
======
glenvdb
I took part in this a year or two ago. Didn't go further than the first heat,
but it was a great learning experience in how to condense a message into its
vital parts and present highly specialised knowledge for a general audience.
Would recommend everyone to take part in this if you're doing a PhD.

